# Concern about recurrent diarrhea



## Curt Akeson (Jan 13, 2011)

My 4 month old Golden Retriever pup, Flame, is experiencing recurrent diarrhea. The pup has been acting and eating normal with no vomiting, just the diarrhea. 

We have been to the Vet twice now. The diarrhea started right after his final round of puppy vaccines. I took the pup back to the vet and the pup’s vitals were normal. As a precaution the vet put the pup on 250 mg of Flagyl 2x a day for 5 days along with a prebiotic. His stools started to look normal within a couple of days. Within a couple of days after completing the medication, the diarrhea started again. I took the pup back to the vet and he checked a stool sample for parasites. The stool sample was negative for parasites. He did express concern about Giardia, but didn’t have the test for it. He said the Flagyl should treat Giardia, so represcribed 250 mg of Flagyl 2x a day for 8 days along with a prebiotic. Same thing, within a couple days the stools started to look normal. The 8 days of medication was completed and now 2 days later, the diarrhea is back.

I’m going to take Flame back to the Vet tomorrow. Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## Doc E (Jan 3, 2003)

Do you supplement with a quality yogurt ?



.


----------



## Leslie B (Jul 3, 2009)

Be sure to have your vet check the stool for the good bacteria too. I have heard of too many antibiotics overloading the dogs system. Try adding a little canned pumkin to his diet. It is the fiber that helps to get the stool to the right consistency. Do not use Pumpkin Pie filling as this has spices and sugar added.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_panacur.html

Panacur...... when diarrhea re-occurs.... and no cause can be found... it treats worms and parasites such as giardia... 

The last time I used it, the protocol, which is slightly changed, was treat for 5 days.... wait 3 weeks, and treat again for 5 days... 

I've successfullyl used panacur on difficult cases where no real diagnosis - one of my labs started having explosive diarrhea every Monday while at work, after training on the weekend.. 

Good luck


----------



## Patrick Barnes (Jan 13, 2011)

Going through the same thing right now. My pups good bacteria levels are really low and are unable to fight the bad bacteria. Vet said this is real common in pups. She perscribed an antibiotic and a supplement to take care of the problem.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

What are you feeding? Change foods.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

> Panacur...... when diarrhea re-occurs.... and no cause can be found... it treats worms and parasites such as giardia...


I agree. Whipworms are notorious for causing exactly what has been described. Whipworms can be deadly. They multiply rapidly. I went through the same thing with a pup. He was tested "in house" for worms and a second time at a university lab. Neither discovered any signs of whipworms (or any other reason). 

Since my vet had ruled everything else out, he decided to give him the full treatment of Panacur. The problem was solved. 

.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

just had a string of diarrhea. Do a search for the thread I started on Diarrhea a few weeks back. I got a lot of good quality advice. The short version( which worked for me) was to use panicur for 5 days. I gave 3 CC per 5 lbs of body weight. I also gave 1 Tablespoon of 100% pumpkin and 1 Tablespoon of yogurt 2 times per day. It was also recommended to continue the pumpkin 2 times per week as routine maintenance. Good Luck.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

kpolley said:


> just had a string of diarrhea. Do a search for the thread I started on Diarrhea a few weeks back. I got a lot of good quality advice. The short version( which worked for me) was to use panicur for 5 days. I gave 3 CC per 5 lbs of body weight. I also gave 1 Tablespoon of 100% pumpkin and 1 Tablespoon of yogurt 2 times per day. It was also recommended to continue the pumpkin 2 times per week as routine maintenance. Good Luck.


3 cc per 5 lbs of body weight?

WRL


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Curt,

Exactly what are you feeding, brand and formula? How much are you feeding a day to your pup? What is the prebiotic? Is it a Probiotic? What brand?


----------



## Richard McCullough (Sep 22, 2009)

Yogurt is good, it may take a dog food change also.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

After a round of antibiotics I would feed some yogurt or kefir to get the good bacteria reestablished. My dog gets kefir (Lifeway Unsweetened) twice a week on a regular bases.


----------



## Curt Akeson (Jan 13, 2011)

MikeB said:


> Curt,
> 
> Exactly what are you feeding, brand and formula? How much are you feeding a day to your pup? What is the prebiotic? Is it a Probiotic? What brand?


Innova Puppy from Natura. Approx 4.5 cups a day. Flame is slow eater (has been since we got him at 8 weeks), will actually chew his food and only eats a small amount at a time. He had been on California Natural puppy till I slowly switched him over to the Innova. I made the switch basically because of the Omega's and Probiotics in the Innova. He had been eating the Innova 3 weeks with no noticeble change in the stool, before the Diareaha started.

The probiotic was a gel in a syringe that the vet prescribed to be given once daily while he was on the Flagyl. I dont remember the brand.

Flame does respond to the Flagyl within a day or 2 of starting the treatment. The problem is that after the treatment phase is over, the diarehea is back within a couple of days.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Curt Akeson said:


> Innova Puppy from Natura. Approx 4.5 cups a day. Flame is slow eater (has been since we got him at 8 weeks), will actually chew his food and only eats a small amount at a time. He had been on California Natural puppy till I slowly switched him over to the Innova. I made the switch basically because of the Omega's and Probiotics in the Innova. He had been eating the Innova 3 weeks with no noticeble change in the stool, before the Diareaha started.


4.5 cups seems like a whole lot. Especially since the dog is a slow eater that is telling you you're giving too much. Too much food in a puppy can definitely cause diarrhea. Back off to 3 c. a day and see if it helps. 
I also am not a fan of Innova, I know a lot of dogs on it an don't like the coat condition on any of them.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

4.5 c IS way too much for a 4 month old golden. I just re-read and saw that he is that young. Definitely cut the food amount down.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Furball said:


> 4.5 cups seems like a whole lot. Especially since the dog is a slow eater that is telling you you're giving too much. Too much food in a puppy can definitely cause diarrhea. Back off to 3 c. a day and see if it helps.
> .


I totally agree. Diarrhea can be common in over eating and Innova is rich and 4 1/2c of it-wow. Also, some dogs don't do well on Innova and do have diarrhea even on the regular amount. The Flagyl will firm them up no matter if they have parasites or not. Many trainers keep Flagyl on the truck just because it does stop diarrhea. I would take him down to 3 cups or go back to the California Natural if he didn't have diarrhea on that and supplement with Omega Fatty acids and probiotics. Some people futz around forever and it's just too much food.


----------



## Curt Akeson (Jan 13, 2011)

As a new member, I want to thank everyone with their helpful suggestions. It has helped me out alot.


----------



## Curt Akeson (Jan 13, 2011)

Furball said:


> 4.5 cups seems like a whole lot. Especially since the dog is a slow eater that is telling you you're giving too much. Too much food in a puppy can definitely cause diarrhea. Back off to 3 c. a day and see if it helps.


Annie and Nancy, thank you for bringing that to my attention. I will cut back to 3 cups and try that, before looking at switching foods.


----------

